# DPMS AR15



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

Just bought a new DPMS AR with 20" bull barrel from Scheels in GF. This thing is scary accurate. The trigger was horrible, so I had my friend Mike Milli(Dtech) put in a new trigger and some cosmetic changes. 1/2" groups are pretty easy. I tried 50 grain V Max with 25 grains of AA2015BR and 52 grain Hornady HPBT with 27 grains of BLC-2 and both are extrmemly accurate. The riser they put on at Scheels was a little hokey and way too high, so Mike suggested an Armalite riser with integral rings. I did buy a Scheels 4.5-14 scope and that seems to be pretty good and the adjustments are true at 100 yards. The bore cleans up real nice with a couple of wet patches of Pro Shot, ten brush stokes and a couple more wet patches and the copper is gone. For an $800 AR platform, I think that's pretty good.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Pics Man! Pics!

xdeano


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I picked up a DPMS Panther Bull 20 .223 AR last December.

I didn't do much shooting with it over the winter but I did manage to install a JP Enterprises Adjustable Trigger, Speed Hammer & Springs. I also changed out the A2 Pistol Grip for a CAA G-27 Finger Groove Pistol grip. The G-27 has a filler in behind the receiver that sets the hand a little farther away from the trigger which is what I was after. I also swapped out the standand charging handle latch for a Badger Tactical Charing Handle Latch. Lastly I added a DPMS 1" Buttstock Extension the goes in between the Lower Receiver and the A2 Buttstock. Not the length of pull from the center of the buttstock to the trigger is the same as my Bushmaster with it's 6 Position Collapsable Buttstock fully extended.

I mounted a Bushnell Elite 3200 4x12x40mm AO Duplex Rifle Scope in Weaver 1" High Extension Quad Lock 4x4 Scope Rings on Yankee Hill Machine 1/2" Risers. This sets the scope at the perfect height above the bore for me and it fits me like it was made for me.

I did my usual 50 round Shoot-n-Clean Barrel Break in and have put about 70 rounds through it since then. Like yours clean up is quite easy. I haven't quite gotten to the 1/2" range yet, but am getting really close. In every group I have fired I have 4 shots nearly all touching in a clover leaf and one out of the group.

Overall I am very pleased with this DPMS.

Larry


----------

